# Fun with gallon jugs



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

If you're decorating on a budget, try these ideas that involve using galln jugs, (the ones that contain milk, tea, or juce at the grocery store.) 

Severed heads on sticks: 
All you need are masks, milk jugs, and sticks, such as broom or mop handles. black and red markers, glue, and craft eyes. unscrew the lids of te jugs and place on sticks. use red marker to crete blood on the sticks. Place masks over the jugs and blacken he eyes on the jug by placingmarker in eye holes. Take masks off and glue craft eyes. Place on masks and put in ground.

Ghosts:

Gallon jugs, battery operated glow sticks, ghost face masks, white pillow cases. Cuta small hole in the bottoms of the jugs. Put neck loops on glow sticks and pul the loop thru hole. Turn on glow sticks before, of course.. Cut a holein the middle of the pillowcase and pull loop thru. Lift up pillowcase, and place masks. Hang.


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 15, 2012)

Dustin, all great ideas... Would love to see some result pics though.


----------



## Dragonomine (Sep 28, 2008)

Pictures!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Would love to see your projects in photos.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I was giving ideas. I don't have pictures... YET!


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I was giving ideas. I don't have pictures... yet.


----------

